# Heads Up, Mud Bug Express!



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

"Crawfish Mike" owner and operator of Mud Bug Express is on his way back from La with a truck load of dem' bugs just in time for Mardi Gras weekend!

Past PFF members that have done business with Mike, enjoy good quality crawfish at great prices and he delivers. Mike supplies many of the seafood outlets from P-cola to Destin so, if you can plan a few days out you will cut out the middle man and save.

Mud Bug Express can be reached @ 850 221 4617 and be sure to tell Mike you are a PFF member for best prices!

Jimmy


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike is a great guy always get ours from him unless I pick them up myself on my way home from work


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That makes me hungry


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I probably bought 200 lbs from him last year. Great guy, great crawfish, great prices. Looking forward to giving him some business this year.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If I bought some from him, could he stop at one of the Mobile exits on the way back from LA and meet me?


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Anybody peddling crawdads is good in my book. Thanks for info


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

*mudbugs*

I am ready for my first boil of the year to get here! Thank you for the information. We will definitely give him a call!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> If I bought some from him, could he stop at one of the Mobile exits on the way back from LA and meet me?


I believe he will if u can meet him when he is going threw


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Bought a few 100lbs from them last year. Super professional and quality goods. Planning on doing a few more boils this year to perfect my recipe. Highly recommended dealers!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

They were nice on the telefonito last year.

What is the going price right now?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> They were nice on the telefonito last year.
> 
> What is the going price right now?


The price fluctuates wk to wk dropping ea wk till end of the season. A couple weeks ago the going local price in N.O. was near 5.00 per pound and I suspect around 4.00 for Mardi Gras weekend.

As always, expect a sharp price drop after Easter weekend.

Jimmy


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang. What I wouldn't give fer sum o' dem. Can he e-mail them to Misery"


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

fishn4real said:


> Dang. What I wouldn't give fer sum o' dem. Can he e-mail them to Misery"


Time for a trip down to de' coast Mitch & get u sum!

Jimmy


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

jjam said:


> Time for a trip down to de' coast Mitch & get u sum!
> 
> Jimmy


Had Mardi Gras on the calendar, but I have found that the best way for me to get work is to plan a trip. Oh well, fall isn't that far off. lol


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Right On!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I am interested in getting some around the middle of March if this fits into your schedule. Maybe some more folks will be ready as well....?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Any know a price per pound currently?


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Facebook page says $4/lb.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mudbug-Express/123624097714060


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone know what the price is going for now?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Was $2.75 lb last weekend or 2 weekend ago?? But we bought 200lbs. BOut time for some more!!!


----------



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

*crawfish*

They are 1.75 at R&R on the causeway in Mobile.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

sumnat2 said:


> They are 1.75 at R&R on the causeway in Mobile.


Was told the same thing last week


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

That time of year


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm late to the party with this guy, what the story, does he deliver, or do you have to go to Navarre?


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

He delivers to your house.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ he does. But I usually try to meet him so its more convinent, since he gives a pretty good deal. IMO


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

DLo said:


> I'm late to the party with this guy, what the story, does he deliver, or do you have to go to Navarre?


If you know a few days ahead of time when you want some bugs, call and place an order. As they travel from Louisiana to Navarre, they have certain areas they stop, and meet many in various parking lots to exchange product for cash.

If it is last minute, I have driven to Navarre.

One thing is sure, the price can not be beat in Pensacola.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats a good contact number for him? I'd like to get some this Sunday. Thanks!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

rammer jammer said:


> whats a good contact number for him? I'd like to get some this sunday. Thanks!


850-221-4617, make sue they know you are a PFF member for best prices.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> 850-221-4617, make sue they know you are a PFF member for best prices.


Thanks Tom!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Will txt me when you see this. I may get a sack or split one with ya. I am pretty sure they are still high, bit man sure sounds good!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and pretty sure he makes his runs tomorrow or Fri morning


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

If you like Mud Bugs Face Book page, then their prices show up in your news feed. 

Today: 

$3.25 live, $4.00 Boiled.

Place orders now for the weekend, Crawfish going fast!!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang Jason, sorry bro, i just saw your post. I got in touch in Mike, met him yesterday morning just off the interstate and here's the results!  Two sacks at 3.25/lb is what i paid.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Big Mike has now passed

But Mud Bug Melissa carries on in his spirit!!

850 221 4617


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I will definitely be calling Mud Bug Melissa after Lent when the prices go down.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

New owner, same great service
$2.50 a pound today


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> New owner, same great service
> $2.50 a pound today


Does he do home delivery?

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

naclh2oDave said:


> Does he do home delivery?.


I talked to him about that today, and he is going to start, maybe not to your house, but to a central spot in Pensacola as he comes back from Louisiana. That is what Mike used to do, when he had it. I would order a few days out, then when they close to Pensacola, he would state a time to meet him near the Bay Center, and 5 to 10 cars would be there to meet him and get theirs.

As you live in Gulf Breeze, he will be passing through there on his way back if he takes the south route as Mike used to call it.

All you can do is call and ask him.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cubs on barrancas looks like they are open as well.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep. Cubs is open. Ate lunch there today. Their live is 1.69


----------

